# best band



## CCD (Apr 18, 2013)

to me led zeppelin hands down


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Grateful dead


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Stones


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

garhtr said:


> Stones



Yup. Stones X 2.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Ambrosia


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Having grown up in the 60’s, it’s impossible at least for me to pick just one. Floyd, Zepplin, Tull, Stones, Allman Brothers, Marshall Tucker, and on and on..,,


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

too many to name, but i have always favored bob seager and the silver bullet band. seen them 5 times and always put on one hell of a show


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

NICKELBACK


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

I was born in 1964. Between the ages of 16 and 26 I went to over 120 concerts. If they play it on a classic rock station, I have probably seen the band. I agree that *Zeppelin *is the best of all time. Here, though, is where I think I differ from a lot of you guys my age: I almost can't listen to most classic rock any more. Just burnt out on hearing that stuff over and over. There are a lot of good bands out right now I much prefer. It seems weird to me that the younger demographic on this site never seem to chime in on these threads. Anyway, I'll throw out Five Finger Death Punch, Disturbed, and Linkin Park.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BLACK SABBATH


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Steely Dan. Amazing Musicians and composers


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Younger people don't tune in because new music sucks balls. I get so tired of hearing the same 10 songs on the radio played in rotation. Its always the same Zeppelin, sabbath, Ozzy, Segar, and always the same song. I new I was getting old the day I heard green day on 97.5 which is suppose to be classic rock hahah.

Hard to beat Sabbath before Ozzy left. I'll still put Metallica at the top though. Probably tied with motorhead though


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band.
But not their politics.
BTW: Terrestrial radio has sucked around here for decades.
97.5 and 98.5 cycle the same cr*p all the time.
The 500 songs on my iPhone have more variety.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Have to go with the Stones


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

How can one pick any band but the Stones? Still touring & turning out hits after nearly 60 years. Oh, & put on the best show I have ever seen after Alice Cooper


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Journey!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

ditchdigger said:


> Journey!


In a non-Covid world, there is a cover band called "Frontiers" that occasionally plays House of Blues in CLE. Check 'em out. You'll like them.


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Stones
VanHalen
Eagles


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Agree with being burned out on hearing the same crap on the classic rock radio stations day in day out.

One of my favorite bands came off a wild turkey that i killed that had a $100 reward, does that count?


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Grateful dead or ICP! sorry, a bit bi polar. Can't forget Vanilla Ice


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Pink Floyd.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

forgot 1 band, rush. they got their start on wmms cleveland ohio and have withstood the test of time until the drummer passed away


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Steely Dan. Amazing Musicians and composers


Yep. Basically a studio band but you talk about always hitting on all cylinders. Great band.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Stones and Eagles. RIP Glen Frey.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Kinda hard to pick. It's hard to beat early ZZ Top. As far as musicianship, I'd have to pick Allman Brothers, Chicago Transit Authority, very early Fleetwood Mac was a killer blues band, as was Johnny Winter or Stevie Ray Vaughn and Double Trouble. Way too many to choose between the different genres that I listen to


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

bassplayer, wow johnny winters and srv. now there is some texas boogie woogie blues rock, you have good taste my man


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> I get so tired of hearing the same 10 songs on the radio played in rotation.


Radio sucks. It's mostly all controlled by I-fart-radio.

According to my tracker, alkaline trio is my most listened. I love bayside, dance gavin dance, foo fighters, trivium, bad religion. I can turn on some country music once in a blue moon and even less some hip hop. Favorite hip hop is Devin the Dude. Dude is just bout weed. None of that vulgar junk & killing that most artists rap about


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Well if we are going to say more than the single favorite.

Old Crow Medicine Show,Steve Miller, Bob and the silver bullet band, The steel Drivers, Daft Punk,Alabama, Kenny Chesney, Fleetwood Mac

LOVE old crow


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Stones and Eagles. RIP Glen Frey.


In case you haven't heard this, here is Seger's tridute to Frey:


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Stones and Eagles. RIP Glen Frey.


Beatles


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

SICKOFIT said:


> Beatles


Blackbird singing in the dead of night.....


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I would have to pick two bands Aerosmith and Eagles.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

The Blizzard Of Ozz


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Beatles. They were as eclectic as any band ever. Could write a song to fit any age or taste. Hard rock, soft rock, country you name it. And they did some great covers of R and B. Money and Roll Over Beetoven for example. BTW, I don't disagree with any previous choices. All excellent.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Karl Wolf said:


> Grateful dead


×2 for the Dead.

Honorable mentions for The Band, Primus and Pink Floyd


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

Guided By Voices


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I’m kind of an old style BeeGee’s type guy


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

berkshirepresident said:


> In case you haven't heard this, here is Seger's tridute to Frey:


They were really good friends. He and the Eagles sang back up on some Seger songs. They have even co-wrote a few songs. If you haven’t seen it, the history of the eagles part 1 and 2 is a great documentary. 
Here is Seger in an interview talking about Frey. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.freep.com/amp/78984718


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

SICKOFIT said:


> Beatles


Beatles were a great band but not the best band ever IMO. Pretty much poppy and bublegumish when they first came to be. They turned out to be great collaborators and song writers. Too bad they had to end. It’s hard telling what we would have got.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Beatles were a great band but not the best band ever IMO. Pretty much poppy and bublegumish when they first came to be. They turned out to be great collaborators and song writers. Too bad they had to end. It’s hard telling what we would have got.


Many people are shocked to find out that Beatle Mania lasted only around seven years or so. More time has been spent writing about it than the event actually lasted for.....kind of like Woodstock.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm a big Shinedown fan. 
I listen to a huge variety of music....if you saw my Pandora playlist you would probably ask yourself "what's wrong with this guy"? I go from Enya to Eric Church to Korn!!! lol


----------



## Hammerhead54 (Jun 16, 2012)

Give a listen to Santanas 3rd album with Neal Schon backing up Carlos


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Impossible to pick. CCR, Fleetwood Mac, The Animals, Bob Seger, etc etc etc. But I like just about everything. Classic rock, yacht rock, punk, country, even some new pop. Not really a rap fan, but some is ok.

But I can name a few where I will ALWAYS change the stations: Aerosmith, Bob Dylan, Rod Stewart to name a few


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

I used to work with the brother of one of the members of GBV. I remember seeing them in Dayton once. Can't say I really know their music, though. I know their fans are very dedicated. Cool seeing the name again.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

DavidRK said:


> Guided By Voices


Forgot to quote you DavidRK in my post above. (can't insert a quote with the Edit function, apparently)


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

mas5588 said:


> Impossible to pick. CCR, Fleetwood Mac, The Animals, Bob Seger, etc etc etc. But I like just about everything. Classic rock, yacht rock, punk, country, even some new pop. Not really a rap fan, but some is ok.
> 
> But I can name a few where I will ALWAYS change the stations: Aerosmith, Bob Dylan, Rod Stewart to name a few


Stewart's early work is very good, going back to Faces and other groups. He had a very soulful voice. Then, he became somewhat bubble gum.
Dylan never had a very commercial voice.....but he's one of the best American songwriters, bar none.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Innovation wise The Beatles, a close second is Buddy Holly, who knows what he would have accomplished had he lived. Longevity The Stones. Musical talent Led Zepplin ( Plant and Page were awesome together) and then there is Stevie Ray.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Iron Maiden


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

thought of another one, Queen. they were not heavy but they had some good songs, as a matter of a fact they have a few tunes that are still played at sports venues around the country after 30 years.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I taught school in the 1960s, 70s, 80s, and 90s, retired in 1999. I had to keep up with music, but I also felt a need to introduce my students to Bob Dylan. Because of that, I feel the THE BIRDS and THE BAND have to mentioned. John


----------



## dogfood (Mar 12, 2020)

Lots of great mentions, so I thought I'd just add some more.
Creedence
The Who
America
Cheep Trick


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Lynyrd Skynyrd my all time number one Song Simple Man


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> BLACK SABBATH


amazing how they used their riffs in songs to tie into the whole recording of a record


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

slipsinker said:


> amazing how they used their riffs in songs to tie into the whole recording of a record


YES!! The warning is one of my favorites!


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been listening to so many of these for over 50 years and cannot dispute anyone's picks but if I was relegated to just one to listen to for the rest of my days it would be Crosby, Stills, Nash (and Young). Their messages resonate with me. Beyond them I can plug in to any of the groups from the Classic Rock Era and just get lost in the music and the memories.

And I agree with the opinion that radio sucks these days. Outside I carry an old Ipod and inside I cherry pick on YouTube while wearing a set of AKG cans. With these I can escape the lunacy and lack of common sense that plagues us and go back to a time when change was possible and division was a mathematical concept.


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am surprised that nobody has nobody has mentioned AC/DC. Not the BEST, but just as worthy of a mention as some of the other B Teams previously cited. I saw them inside Ohio State University's St. John Arena during their Back in Black tour. The place bounced and swayed so much that it was the last concert OSU ever booked there for fear it would topple over next time. My pick is the Beatles for best of all time overall, but producer George Martin deserves much of the credit for their musical innovations.


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

bbsoup said:


> I used to work with the brother of one of the members of GBV. I remember seeing them in Dayton once. Can't say I really know their music, though. I know their fans are very dedicated. Cool seeing the name again.


Great shows back in the day. Went to see them about eight times. Hard to remember lol. I wish more people could see a band like that. These were not "concerts" in huge stadiums, just a thousand or so people packed into a place rocking out.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll rewrite the title, "Other great bands not named the Beatles"

The ONLY thing ever bigger than Beatle Mania was Elvis......even then they took what Elvis did and mainstreamed R&B and then pshycadellic (SGT Peppers and White Albums simply blew people away at the time).....Start going through their albums and downloading and it is simply unbelievable the amount of songs you know.....I saw Paul McCartney in concert and the only other concert I've ever seen where I knew nearly every song was each time I saw the Eagles....the whole idea of mixing sounds from the studio, oddball things added in (think any album after Help.....), groundbreaking...

With out Elvis....no Beatles....

Without Beatles....none of the others.......

These are facts listed by any of the artists mentioned in all other posts...They all have stories about going to see Elvis and what a big deal it was even when they were touring themselves........Pretty much all agree, NOBODY, could pull off the use of a jump suit and a FULL orchestra except Elvis, and they all agree, Elvis and then the Beatles were simply the biggest pop culture icons.....I mean the Beatles HAD TO QUIT touring, they were that big....They've all stated, they at least had the 4 of them to lean on and couldn't believe how Elvis did (which it finally consumed him) by himself. Always interesting to hear the Elvis or Beatles Channels on XM and the stories from other artists about them....Heard a good 1 yesterday from George Thoroughgood about the Beatles and his brother going to see the moving Help when he was young.

Very thankful they put out the music they did!!


Honorable mention, the rest of the British Invasion (Stones, Zep, Who, etc....), Eagles....


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

The Platter's seen them preform in Cleveland and Naples, Italy.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

zeppelin can listen to every record back to back and never hear the same thing twice
cant say that about any other band


----------



## JA.KILROY (Jan 31, 2018)

dogfood said:


> Lots of great mentions, so I thought I'd just add some more.
> Creedence
> The Who
> America
> Cheep Trick


Loved them all, even the DOORS lit my fire !


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

SemperFi said:


> The Platter's seen them preform in Cleveland and Naples, Italy.


Man,you must be older that I am


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Queen had a lot of talent and moxy! I don't know if they were the best ever, but they deserve to be in the conversation. They pulled other music styles into rock, and made it cool! Not many could have pulled that off at that time! They told the executive at their label to piss off because they wanted the lead single to be what they chose and not him regardless of stupid precedents!

I also think Def Leopard deserves an honorable mention. Drummer lost his arm and they still rocked it!! Impressive tenacity!

For the music, how they started and evolved into a power like no other in what was quite a crowded genre, I'll go with Metallica. I think James is a jerk (family site here), but they have talent and could absolutely blow the doors off any venue!!


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Kansas


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Almost 4 pages and no Jimi Hendrix?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Bprice1031 said:


> Almost 4 pages and no Jimi Hendrix?


He is not a Band. But the Jimi Hendrix Experience was a BAND ! You got me on that one !!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Bprice1031 said:


> Almost 4 pages and no Jimi Hendrix?


LOVE the Jimi Hendrix band!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I should have added Jimmy Buffett and the Coral Reefers to my list. He sings about the life I should have lived,more so than I did.


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Born in 1963, had 3 older sisters, one of them bought Zeppelin IV album, became a Zep Head, in the 70's had a friend who loved The Who. If I had only one album that I could listen to, it would be Quadrophenia.

1. The Who - best lead singer.
2. Zeppelin - best guitarist.
3. Rush - best keyboards, bass and drummer.
4. Paul Rogers - one of the greatest voices with any band.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

LED ZEPPELIN
IRON MAIDEN
KISS
LYNYRD SKYNYRD
38 SPECIAL
MOLLY HATCHET
RUSH
WHITESNAKE
DIO
OZZY
DEF LEPPARD
MICHAEL SCHENKER GROUP

MAN I GOTTA STOP......JUST A FEW I LIKE.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

The very early version of Fleetwood Mac was a kick a$$ blues band......way before the chick singers


----------



## Karl Crist (Aug 6, 2019)

luredaddy said:


> He is not a Band.


The Jimi Hendrix experience was a band. A great band!!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Lynyrd Skynard, Zeppelin, The Who, The Doors, Grateful Dead not bad for a kid born in 77.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

music is like fruit ....there is no best, it's what you like the best. What's better apples or oranges ?


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

hageman.2 said:


> I am surprised that nobody has nobody has mentioned AC/DC. Not the BEST, but just as worthy of a mention as some of the other B Teams previously cited. I saw them inside Ohio State University's St. John Arena during their Back in Black tour. The place bounced and swayed so much that it was the last concert OSU ever booked there for fear it would topple over next time. My pick is the Beatles for best of all time overall, but producer George Martin deserves much of the credit for their musical innovations.


You can find footage of Brian Johnson wearing a OSU t-shirt in Japan which was where they went during that tour right after Columbus show.


----------



## Lundfun (Oct 26, 2013)

Black Sabbath


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

the ramones


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

first band i fell in love with .....grand funk......


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

all the albums before survival


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

Social Distortion, hard to believe this band has been around 40 years. Definitely should be in the Rock and Roll HOF, but that has become a mockery.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Karl Wolf said:


> I should have added Jimmy Buffett and the Coral Reefers to my list. He sings about the life I should have lived,more so than I did.


Jimmy Buffet is the Jerry Garcia for alcoholics


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

snapper said:


> Social Distortion, hard to believe this band has been around 40 years. Definitely should be in the Rock and Roll HOF, but that has become a mockery.


I can do without the eye makeup, but I dig the way Mike Ness plays guitar.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Jimmy Buffet is the Jerry Garcia for alcoholics


Ehhh, I don't drink much


----------



## bigtracker (Apr 6, 2010)

METALLICA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bassplayer said:


> The very early version of Fleetwood Mac was a kick a$$ blues band......way before the chick singers


Peter Green they say was better than Clapton. But what a story that guy has. Too bad really.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

There are probably about 500 players that "they" say are better than Clapton.
In reality, almost none are. That's why he's the gold standard.


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

percidaeben said:


> You can find footage of Brian Johnson wearing a OSU t-shirt in Japan which was where they went during that tour right after Columbus show.


I checked it out. Wearing an OSU shirt that predates when the University became "The" Ohio State University ......


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

How did I forget the man in black?


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Queen, GNR, Of ALL TIME I'd have to say, ACDC.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> How did I forget the man in black?


About time. Let us not forget Willie, Waylon also.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Bprice1031 said:


> About time. Let us not forget Willie, Waylon also.


 Most definitely!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Prince for sure. Ranked as one of the top 10, maybe even top 5 guitar players in my eyes anyway. Arguably the #1 musician today. He’s put out many songs playing every instrument on the cut. Great song writer also. You may not like his music but you have to give him credit and respect his talents and he’s definitely paid his dues as so many other great ones have. You can literally see the “Jimmy” influence in his playing style. Great performance below..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

berkshirepresident said:


> There are probably about 500 players that "they" say are better than Clapton.
> In reality, almost none are. That's why he's the gold standard.


Actually he didn’t say it, but quite a few in those circles did at the time. I agree that Clapton is arguably the best player post Green era.


----------



## Hammerhead54 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mark Knopfler definitely deserves to be in here somewhere


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

How about the scorpions? been around since the 60's and still going strong.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Alvin Lee of Ten Years After is probably THE most underrated guitar player! His Woodstock performance put him on the map! When Jimi Hendrix passed away he was rated the fastest guitar player in the world!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Prince for sure. Ranked as one of the top 10, maybe even top 5 guitar players in my eyes anyway. Arguably the #1 musician today. He’s put out many songs playing every instrument on the cut. Great song writer also. You may not like his music but you have to give him credit and respect his talents and he’s definitely paid his dues as so many other great ones have. You can literally see the “Jimmy” influence in his playing style. Great performance below..


Prince was definitely a great musician no matter what instrument he sat in front of, or had to play! There are so many different artists in so many different genres, I don't know how you could pick a best one. I mean Grand Funk Railroad hasn't been mentioned yet and they have some great songs, riffs, and melodies that are underrated.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Traveling Wilburys. Hard to top all that talent together.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> MICHAEL SCHENKER GROUP


I cannot believe my eyes !!! My favorite guitarist of all time. You can't mention Schenker and not have UFO in there somewhere !! lol


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

For a band that wasn't that well known ..... Lynch Mob comes to mind. They were George Lynch's band after he left Dokken


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i remember reading an article YEARS ago in a guitar magazine, at that time there was a feud going on over who was the best guitar player, jimmy page or ritchie blackmore. Ritchie blackmore had been interviewed on a raidio show and said he felt he was the best guitarist out there''..anyhow they were interviewing page in the article and they asked him about the feud and the comments Blackmore had made .
he told the reporter...well i dont claim to be the best guitarist of all time, but i think im better than ritchie....lmao that was classic page tho


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Hammerhead54 said:


> Mark Knopfler definitely deserves to be in here somewhere


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

TRIPLE-J said:


> i remember reading an article YEARS ago in a guitar magazine, at that time there was a feud going on over who was the best guitar player, jimmy page or ritchie blackmore. Ritchie blackmore had been interviewed on a raidio show and said he felt he was the best guitarist out there''..anyhow they were interviewing page in the article and they asked him about the feud and the comments Blackmore had made .
> he told the reporter...well i dont claim to be the best guitarist of all time, but i think im better than ritchie....lmao that was classic page tho


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

New to me, Dead South. Use your google machine to check out.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

snapper said:


> Social Distortion, hard to believe this band has been around 40 years. Definitely should be in the Rock and Roll HOF, but that has become a mockery.


I don't think they should even be in the conversation for "best band!" However, I think they would win the award for most under-rated band! They have a distinct sound, and I love their stuff!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Beatles...Hands down.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

If there's anyone that really digs the blues, you should check out Tab Benoit, and Jimmy Thackery and the Drivers. I've seen both multiple times and it's always great. Both are 3 piece bands


----------



## dropnhook1 (May 10, 2017)

luredaddy said:


> I taught school in the 1960s, 70s, 80s, and 90s, retired in 1999. I had to keep up with music, but I also felt a need to introduce my students to Bob Dylan. Because of that, I feel the THE BIRDS and THE BAND have to mentioned. John


----------



## dropnhook1 (May 10, 2017)

Almond Brothers


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

bassplayer said:


> If there's anyone that really digs the blues, you should check out Tab Benoit, and Jimmy Thackery and the Drivers. I've seen both multiple times and it's always great. Both are 3 piece bands


Throw joe bonamassa in there.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Cool to read about everyone’s personal faves here, but the legit qualifiers for “best band ever” are on a very short list.

But speaking of personal favs, how about some Molly Hatchet 

Like Skynyrd and Allman Bro’s got married and had a short axe!


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

dropnhook1 said:


> Almond Brothers


???


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

SICKOFIT said:


> ???


You never heard of the Almond Brothers?
They had a huge debut album entitled "Almond Joy's Got Nuts. Mounds Don't."
It became Bruce Jenner's favorite workout song.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

CoonDawg92 said:


> but the legit qualifiers for “best band ever” are on a very short list.


Not really. There are very many styles and genres of music. Some genres of rock have been around for over 50 years. We all have our favorites. None is necessarily more right than the next.
One man's coffee is another man's tea........


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I love me some Drunken Lullabies by Flogging Molly.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Glenn Frey died? I’ll have to google that. I had no idea.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

January 2016. I guess I have been very effective ignoring all news and bs that have been going on for awhile now. 

Floyd, Beatles, Zeppelin, Eagles and the #1............
Neil Young.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

CoonDawg92 said:


> Cool to read about everyone’s personal faves here, but the legit qualifiers for “best band ever” are on a very short list.
> 
> But speaking of personal favs, how about some Molly Hatchet
> 
> Like Skynyrd and Allman Bro’s got married and had a short axe!


Love me some Hatchet!!! Especially the early Danny Joe Brown days


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Yep, one of my favorite songs is Dreams I'll Never See by Molly Hatchet, great 3 minute + guitar solo, I do like the Allman Brothers version, I think they were the first ones to do it, unless they redid it from some blues artist.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> You never heard of the Almond Brothers?
> They had a huge debut album entitled "Almond Joy's Got Nuts. Mounds Don't."
> It became Bruce Jenner's favorite workout song.


Now that's funny right there!!Because Bruce Jenner had nuts,now he don't. Maybe we should nickname him Mounds


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> I don't think they should even be in the conversation for "best band!" However, I think they would win the award for most under-rated band! They have a distinct sound, and I love their stuff!!


I can’t disagree with you, but in their genre of music, they have to be one of the best. I understand that their newer stuff probably wouldn’t even be considered punk. My personal opinion is I couldn’t get into Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Lynrd Skynerd etc. being that great, they were and still are way over played on the radio. I think it is my age(50) that makes me feel this way. To be fair, I also don’t think Metallica, and the grunge bands were that great. I just like bands that are going to fill up small venues, and really get you rocking at their shows. Social Distortion used to be that band. For music reasons I’m glad there is Pandora,Iheart, you tube there are so many awesome bands out there that just wouldn’t ever have been played on the radio. Off With Their Heads is a good example, and to me is one of the best bands right now.


----------

